# How Loyal Are You to VW?



## Matt VW.:R (Jun 14, 2013)

I've been thinking recently...how loyal are VW customer's to the brand, I know I may get a slightly biased answer from you guys, but I'm just curious about your 2 cents on this topic. What could VW do to ensure further loyalty?

How loyal are you to VW?


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Our cars:
VW Golf
VW Tiguan
VW Passat (sold)

Our immediate relatives' cars (past and present):
VW Passat
VW Jetta
VW Beetle
VW Polo
VW Caddy
VW Variant


----------



## Chunk329 (Dec 12, 2011)

As far as I could remember I always wanted a gti, I decided hey I wanna work on Volkswagens. And now I'm at a dealership loving it and enjoying all the v dub goodies  :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Would love to see them go back to 10yr 100k mil powertrain warranty


----------



## Mareesey (Apr 20, 2008)

I've owned a 1995 VW Jetta, 1994 VW Golf, 2003 VW Golf, and now a 2013 VW GTI.


----------



## mudder1310 (Feb 9, 2004)

We have 2 mk4. I've owned probably 5 water and 1 air cooled before these.


----------



## nc211 (Jul 15, 2010)

My very first car was used 87' Golf GT back in 1989. Replaced it in 92' for a Nissan Sentra SE-R and didn't return to VW until 2010 when on a whim down memory lane, stopped into the VW dealer with my Lexus GS430 to test drive a 2007 4door GTI. 2 hours later, the GTI was in my garage and the Lexus was sitting on the VW lot. Bought my current 2013 to replace the 2007 without even test driving it (or any MKVI for that matter), and have no regrets. It's the only time i've ever bought the same car back-to-back, or even the same manufacturer. I have become very loyal to VW now. There is a high probability that our other car, the Volvo X90 V8 in my signature below, will become a new Toureg TDI next spring. The DSG is one component that I really love in these cars now, have become a massive fan of them. Don't think I could buy another car that didn't have this type of setup. And since those that have them either don't have the other levels of material quality for the price of a VW, or cost twice as much if not more, I'd say VW is my favorite now. I'm also a fan of their dealership network too. One too many trips to the Lexus dealer turned me off of the snotty attitudes and scam service costs. Paying 40% more for a service on a Toyota engine ticked me off. Especially when that $25k Camry drove just as nice as my $60k Lexus.

VW has come a long way since that 87'. I'm a big fan. eace:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Hubby and my first cars were both VWs (his a '95 VR6 Passat, mine a '99 2.0 New Beetle) and we both first drove in one (him in a Thing, me in a '69 Beetle). VWs are a family thing too...his dad has a number of them. My SIL's first car is a TDI Jetta. 

Vehicle history (hubby and I):
'99 Beetle (past)
'95 VR6 Passat (past)
'03 20th GTI
'01 Jetta TDI
'84 Jetta TD
'86 Jetta diesel (past)
'89 Jetta TD (past)

Family cars: 
'87 Syncro Vanagon (with a TDI swap!)
'84 Wolfsburg Westy Vanagon (Subaru swap)
'92 Vanagon carat (past)
'03 Jetta TDI 
'13 JSW TDI
'02 (?) Audi A6 wagon
'73 Thing (past)
'74 Thing (past)

There was also a cabby in there as well, briefly owned by my FIL and sold by my husband. My MIL had a mk2 Jetta years ago. And my dad had an aircooled many years ago. And I know my FIL grew up having VWs so I know there are more on the family list that I don't even know about. 

VW for us is really a lifestyle. We've been around them, we drive them, we love them. 

If VW actually brings the GTD here, I know what my next car will be


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

Just owned my Jetta so far, but seeing as how it was my first car ever it did a pretty good job of winning me over. Will likely be owning many more VWs in the future.


----------



## shortshiftstudios (Jun 4, 2013)

i grew up around air-cooleds, my dad was always working on them, restored my brothers first car, a 1973 Super, I've had nothing BUT VWs-1988 Golf, 1959 Beetle, 1957 Beetle Vert, 1954 Beetle, 1964 Manx, 1989 Golf, 1986 Golf GT, 1986 GTI, 1989 GTI... Currently, I have a 1991 Jetta Coupe, the wife drives a built 1984 GTI, and I still have my '59....
While I appreciate ALL cars, I truly LOVE VWs, and ALL their quirks, their fun-ness, and quality. I couldn't imagine driving or owning anything else.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

I am not blindly loyal, _per se._ I have owned a Renault and Subarus, for example - but also a late 60's bus. I like VWs because they fit me very well, have good ergonomics and interiors, and have a great balance between a sporty and comfortable suspension (i.e., unexpectedly great handling).

Since this is one of those threads that VWoA reads, here are some suggestions:



EPA (but not necessarily real-world) fuel economy still lags behind the competition

the tradition of limiting MT to lower-end models makes me consider other brands

the tradition of not offering AWD in most cars / model versions has made me choose other brands

the Tiguan's cargo area is way too small, and it has become non-competitive with regard to fuel economy and driving dynamics

more cars should receive sporty TDI engines and suspensions (new GTD engine, MkVI TDI-like suspension or DCC, and front LSD if not AWD)

VW underestimates the market for AWD or LSD-equipped, frugal but sporty and practical wagons, hatches, and CUVs. Others sell a lot of cars in that segment.

Please weed out all those awful dealerships that have poorly-educated mechanics and overly greedy owners

As said before, extend the warranty. With poor dealership service in many areas, and exorbitant repair costs to those who don't know better, VW has been destroying its own customer base for the past two decades. Had I not made several repairs and pro-active (unscheduled) maintenance items _myself_ on my B5 Passat, I would have been out many $1,000 on a car that has very little resale value, now.


----------



## germankar (Mar 25, 2006)

Fiercely. It's all I have owned. All manuals, which has not always been easy to find.

Current
10' Sportwagen
Past
01' Jetta Wolfsburg
00' Passat wagon 1.8t
99' A4 Avant
96' Passat 2.0
99' jetta gls 2.0
94' Jetta SE
91' Passat 1.8 16v

The 94 Jetta was one of my fav's


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Me:
VW Cabriolet
VW Vanagon
VW VR6 Jetta

Grandma:
VW Jetta (seriously, in her 90s and has a VR6 wagon  )

Parents:
VW Beetle (Baja)
VW Rabbit 'vert (RIP)

I'm quite loyal... Looking forward to the Mk7 GTI/GTD :thumbup: (just give North America more color options, please, like blue!)


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have a owned a lot of cars in the last 10 years but always come back to VW!

1998 Jetta GLX
2002 Beetle Turbo S
1998 Audi A4 Quattro
1992 MR2 Turbo
1992 Miata (Turbo)
1990 Miata
2002 Honda S2000
2006 MazdaSpeed6
2008 R32
2006 Mazda MX-5
2004 Honda S2000
2012 Jetta GLI
2012 Beetle Turbo

:facepalm: I need to stick to 1 car


----------



## bren737 (Apr 2, 2013)

The current family stable... I guess we're what you'd consider loyal... 













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

bren737 said:


> The current family stable... I guess we're what you'd consider loyal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

I'm on my first VW, but my mom and grandfather had quite a few.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

bren737 said:


> The current family stable... I guess we're what you'd consider loyal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

76 Rabbit, 75 Scirocco, 83 Rabbit, 85 Golf, 85 GTI, 87 Jetta, 93 Passat, 96 Jetta, 00 Jetta, 02 Jetta, 05 Passat and current 07 Passat.
Have seriously considered Subaru Legacy and Ford Fusion, but ended up sticking with VW. 
However, in July I purchased a $1600 2000 Protege ES automatic 124K for my daughter's first car, and really, really enjoy driving it: spunky, great steering, sporty handling, decent styling-reminds me a lot of my 76 Rabbit. I evaluate cars by asking myself after test drives if I'd rather have the car I just drove or my current car, pretty obviously a VW. Unless I absolutely need a newer car, the answer has invariably been the VW I have. The Protege is the first car in decades that would seriously tempt me to move from VW, and had I test-driven a new one in 2000, I might have chosen it over the Jetta. Realizing its an apples to oranges comparison, I can see myself replacing the 07 Passat with a nice Protege/3 when the time comes and being thoroughly happy with the choice. The Passat is an excellent apple, and the Protege is an excellent orange and both cars' driving enjoyment more than compensates for any nits that can be picked.


----------



## nmlhats (Sep 25, 2008)

We have a two VWs: a 1998 1.8T MT Passat and a 2000 V6 MT Passat. After 15 years of love (with the occasional bout of VW headaches...no need to elaborate) I am now having to replace the '98. But I feel like I am cheating on VW to be so torn between buying a GTI and a Mazdaspeed3. I like the GTI a lot, but damn, that MS3 is fun to drive.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

nmlhats said:


> We have a two VWs: a 1998 1.8T MT Passat and a 2000 V6 MT Passat. After 15 years of love (with the occasional bout of VW headaches...no need to elaborate) I am now having to replace the '98. But I feel like I am cheating on VW to be so torn between buying a GTI and a Mazdaspeed3. I like the GTI a lot, but damn, that MS3 is fun to drive.


If you are not in a hurry you could wait for the Mk7 GTI and the new Mazdaspeed3.


----------



## nmlhats (Sep 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you are not in a hurry you could wait for the Mk7 GTI and the new Mazdaspeed3.


First, I can't drive my Passat at the moment because, in addition to some other slightly less pressing things like a window issue and a motor mount, it needs a new power steering rack pronto. 
I thought about the MK7s but I don't know if I can bring myself to spend another $2000+ on repairs to keep this one going another six or twelve months (having already spent over $2000 on it this calendar year alone). Even my VW mechanic thinks I am insane to spend any more on it, and he's the one getting all the money. 

Second, I don't really want to be the guinea pig on a new model after what I have endured with my 98 Passat, which was also the new thing at the time. Seems like they got some of the kinks worked out later, but I think I got hit with all of them being an early adopter!


----------



## ocramida (Nov 26, 2012)

nmlhats said:


> ... But I feel like I am cheating on VW to be so torn between buying a GTI and a Mazdaspeed3. I like the GTI a lot, but damn, that MS3 is fun to drive.


I felt the same way when i chose my Golf R over another Mazda. I drove Mazdas for 25 years but nothing in Mazda's current line up met my criteria (power and stick), so I decided to take the plunge on a Golf R.


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm on my fourth VW and as long as I'm alive there will alway be a VW in my garage.....

1997 Jetta GLX 2.0L
2006 Jetta 2.5L
1998 Jetta GLX VR6
2006 Touareg V8


My wife is on her third Mazda....

2007 Mazda5
2008 Mazda CX7
2009 Mazda6

But now she took the Touareg and she is loving it!!! I don't think she will let it go hahaha.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

ocramida said:


> I felt the same way when i chose my Golf R over another Mazda. I drove Mazdas for 25 years but nothing in Mazda's current line up met my criteria (power and stick), so I decided to take the plunge on a Golf R.


How was the plunge? Also how do you feel about the Golf R?


Matt VW.:R


I have been a Volkswagen fan since my freshman year in high school 88 "cough cough" 

My brother had at the time 92 GTI 16V. 

As for me 
1991 Jetta Carrat. 
1998 Jetta Wolfsburg edition
1997 GTI VR6 Ginster yellow. 
2003 GTI VR6 24V
And current and have had her New since 2004 .:R32 and till this very day puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. 

I agree with feels road on many things. Extend the warranty! 3 years maitenance free on a new vehicle is not great in my opinion. If anything extend it to 4 years? 5 years? We all know cars in general are still in working order around this 3 year mark, for the most part. 

We want more options for sporty cars as well! Why not have a Jetta R? for that matter why not have a R line throughout all volkswagens here in the states.


----------



## ocramida (Nov 26, 2012)

vr6fanatic said:


> How was the plunge? Also how do you feel about the Golf R?
> 
> 
> Matt VW.:R


So far so good. Really love the overall feel of the R. Mazdas were always good reliable and fun to drive but theres something about the vw that feels more complete compared to the Mazda. Not sure what it is. I'm leasing my R because i'm still a little leery about long term reliability. I'd love to keep it beyond the lease but would hate to deal with expensive issues. Honestly though the car feels so well-put together i cant imagine what issues would surface. Maybe the whole vw quality concern is a myth and no worse than other makes?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

1972 Super Beetle (1990-1995)
2000 Golf (2000-2011)
2012 Golf (2011-present)


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*loyalty*

I've probably owned 20 or 25 VWs and several Audis. Old Beetles, Squarebacks on up to numerous Mk1,2,3,4, and 5 Jetta/Golfs. Vanagons. Rabbit pickup. On and on. Gas and diesel, numerous of both. A New Beetle TDI, couple of MK4 Golf and Jetta TDIs. A Mk3 Golf K2 which I dearly loved but succumbed to the tin worm. Last VW was a Mk5 TDI stick Jetta circa 09 or so. I sold VWs for 5 years quite successfully and was in the Sales Guild once. One might say our house was a VW house. Hell, my garage and closet still look like a VW shrine in places. lol. OH, I almost forgot, I even had a Quantum syncro wagon for a while and not that long ago. One of the VW regional reps once commented that I probably had a VW symbol tattooed on my private parts, I was such a VW freak. 

Anyone else here owned a VW 412? Yep I did, about 10 years ago.  If enduring multiple waterboxer Vanagons and a 412 isn't loyalty, I don't know what is.

Currently we have no VW in the driveway for the first time in, gosh, as long as I can remember. I seriously can't remember not having a VW in the drive prior to about the last year or so. From, say, the late 80's to around 2009, there were usually at least two Volkswagens here.

Why not now? No one single factor. But here are some of the reasons, now that you have me thinking about it:

We were in the market for a small station wagon or hatch a couple years ago. Wanted a stick shift. Was unable to get a Golf 4 door with a stick in the US market for some inexplicable reason. Considered an automatic, but the throttle response on the 2.5L Jetta wagon and Golf that I drove with the 2.5L was horrendous. Ruled it out. MPG on the 2.5L cars was also a downer compared to the competition. 30mpg highway not impressive these days. JSW in base trim with stick? Could never find one, and even so, rear legroom was crap, really, and again, saddled with the 2.5. Keep in mind, this is from someone who has owned several 5 cylinder cars. 85 Audi 4kq, 86 Audi 5k, 96 Volvo 850 Turbo wagon, 87 Quantum syncro. So I'm not averse to an odd # of cylinders, just didn't like the 2.5 value proposition in the $3+ gas world we live in recently.

Although I've owned a ton of diesels, the added crap you have to deal with isn't worth it to me anymore all things considered. Diesel is significantly higher than gas around here, which it was not back in 2000 with our New Beetle. Gas cars, such as a Civic/Focus/ etc now get close to 40 highway, so the value equation is less appealing to me. Sure, I know, resale, yada yada. But the nail in the coffin for me on the diesels was probably my conversation with a VW master tech about the HPFP and what he had seen. Not worth rolling the dice, to me.

I guess a year or two ago when we would have purchased a new car, nothing on the gas side of the house in a VW was competitive to me as far as the value equation went. MPG too low, price too high, could not get stick in a hatch. Rear seat room on the JSW and Golf was iffy, as well. Was not impressed with the cost cutting in the Jetta sedan at the time or the 2.5 engine.

Believe me, I tried to justify buying a new VW but couldn't do it. 

Had the Jetta been available at the time with the 1.8t engine as it is for 2014, we probably would have bought one in 2012 or so. But it wasn't. It has good rear seat room, what I would deem as adequate fuel economy for this day and age, and is a fun engine. You can get it in a stick. But in 2010 or 2011, you could not get a 36mpg gasser VW with decent rear seat room and a stick shift. 

The older I get, with a child now, I am more frugal and more about what is practical. Less about brand loyalty. More about the best balance of reliability and cost. Yeah, it's boring, isn't it? lol

I picked up a 2009 Elantra with a stick shift for $7k cash a year and a half ago. The timing belt had just been done pre-emptively at 70k, and it had brand new tires on it. It's a fun enough little car with the manual, and has not cost me one penny other than oil changes. Sure, it's not my 1986 GLI. But it gets mid-30's mpg and is stone reliable so far. Never less than 29 combined with a lot of city and A/C use. It has less squeaks and rattles (pet peeve of mine) than any VW I've ever owned, to be honest. Car is amazingly quiet and smooth on the highway to the point that a number of my passengers have remarked about it. The steering feel sucks with the electric steering, but I got used to it. Drives and looks like a brand new car, and could not pass it up for the price. 

My wife rolls in another beater, a 2005 Focus wagon. Again, I practically stole it from the original owner with low miles and all the options I'd want. Super utilitarian, great MPG, drives nice. Paid cash. Again, not a single problem with it so far. The interior is cheap, but we can live with it. Timing chain...love it. 

Keep in mind that I live in Kansas City. The pool of nice used Volkswagens that are 5 or 10 years old here is practially nonexistent. If you live in other parts of the country, you probably see more Mk4 VWs on the road in a day than I do in a month. So my used options are very limited due to location.

It's nice not having a car payment. Real nice. Did I say real nice? Other than tire rotation or oil changes, I've not had to break out tools to work on either car, something I can't say for most of my VWs. I guess time is at a premium now that I have a kiddo, and I'd rather be doing stuff with her than tinkering on a power window regulator or whatever.

Once our house is paid off in a couple years, we might upgrade one of the cars to a new VW with the 1.8t engine, such as a Jetta SE. For the first time in a long time, VW has my attention with that car. I can get good MPG, a stick shift, and decent rear seat room for under $20k.

I could never understand why people drove Hondas, Toyotas, or Hyundais 10 years ago, before we had our daughter and started watching money a little closer. Now I totally get it.

This being said, our whole family still has a soft spot for VW, and we'd definitely own another if the right one came along. For now, practicality and a couple of deals on used cars that fell into our lap trump brand loyalty.

My sister drives a Passat Wagon 1.8T 4-motion that I found her a couple years back, so I can live vicariously through her, without the service costs.


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm on my third VW in a row, spanning 12 years now... bought a 2002 Jetta GLS in Oct. '01, when that was totalled in an accident I replaced it with a 2002 Passat GLS, then traded that in last year for a 2011 Tiguan SEL. 

As somebody who loves the design, handling, engineering, sizes of European cars, VW is the only brand in my budget currently... but I am not happy with the move toward "Americanized" cars like the newer Jettas and Passat (and rumored SUVs). We nixed the new Passat because it was just too big for city living, and we didn't like how they'd dumbed it down to price in line with the mainstream cars. I liked my Audi "Light" VW's.

Also, the dealer service experience has been atrocious throughout the 12 years of VW ownership, from initial quality issues that took 5-6 trips (each issue) to resolve on my first Jetta to issues I'm currently dealing with as my Tiguan that went in for fuse panel/no lights and they tried to return "fixed" yesterday without power steering. I've bought my VW's from 3 different dealers and taken them to all those plus a couple others for service, and all have had major issues/****-ups/incidents of major incompetence. I don't mind a car that's in the shop a little more often than some Japanese driving appliance, but I HATE the poor service and wasted time dealing with incorrectly fixed issues.

The wife finishes grad school in a couple months and our income will increase... VW may have a hard time keeping us in the family despite our love for our Tiguan. It'll be the dealer experience that chases us away, not the vehicles...


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

At times, I find myself being a little too loyal. Then I think...not possible.


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> At times, I find myself being a little too loyal. Then I think...not possible.


There's no such thing as "too" loyal......specially when it comes to cars and soccer teams


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

oscar563 said:


> There's no such thing as "too" loyal......specially when it comes to cars and soccer teams


----------



## Mr. H2O WERKS (Jan 14, 2013)

We are fast approaching our 25th anniversary this December. VW's owned in order:

87 GTI 16V (Dark Blue Mica) still have in "project" status
90 Jetta GLI (Tornado Red)
92 Passat Wagon (TR)
96 GTI VR6 (Candy White)
02 GTI 337
03 Passat GL (Blue Anthracite)
02 Eurovan MV (Tornado Red)
83 Pickup (Tan)
90 Golf VR6 SC (Gray)
12 Golf R (Tornado Red)


----------



## JettaJenna (Aug 13, 2013)

Only CAR I've ever owned, had quite a few SUVs though from various other makers.


----------



## Foxtrot (Feb 11, 2002)

Look I love LOVE VWs, I have/have had...

'90 Mk2 Jetta GLI
'91 Mk2 Jetta GLI
'90 B3 Passat GL
'97 B4 Passat Wagon GLX
'95 Mk3 Golf GTI
'96 Mk3 Golf Harlequin

Though I have to admit my loyalty to VW is waning these days, most due to their production decisions and in ability to line up U.S. production with the models in the rest of the world. Things like... 

the discontinuation of A3 sport backs in the U.S., 
no 2.0 FSI engine in the Jetta wagon in the U.S.,
discontinuation of the passat wagon in the U.S,
refusal to bring over small models sold elsewhere in the world like the Polo and the Fox,
lack of manual transmission in an increasing number of cars like the base TT,

and there's more, this is just off the top of my head... They seem to be leaving behind the things that made the mark great in the '70s 80s and 90s and pushing more and more to being a luxury brand with an eye on merging Audi and VW and competing with the likes of Lexus and Mercedes.


----------



## LeonVFB (Apr 19, 2013)

Have only owned vw/audi, I am pretty loyal to the brand but all of these cuts to gain profit are starting to annoy me. I have a MK6 TDI (SEL) and am annoyed by the things like the torsion beam susp, car dosent even have fog lights, and does not even come with a full screen cluster or full MFSW (buttons are only on the left side of the steering wheel) even though a MK5 came with all those options. 

I doubt I will ever specifically own a vw again, I am going to go back to audi when the time comes.


----------



## surby (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think I would ever own any car outside of the Volkswagen group. I've just grown too attached and no other brands really spark my interest 


My dad has worked for Audi/vw for I think since 04/05 and ever since then they have always owned one of the brands. 

Here's the list of all I can remember past to present 
Parents cars

2005.5 S4
2007 Q7
2011 routan
2011 jsw
2013 jsw

My cars 
Mkiv Jetta 1.8T
Mkvi Jetta 2.5




Shhh I don't work for a Chevrolet dealer.


----------



## trangen (Jul 24, 2011)

*Our Cars from My Mom/Dad to myself and my Brother*

1979 Bus Air Cooled (green / white top)
1979 Bus Air Cooled (Camper model) (White/blue)
1980 Vanagon Air Cooled (Brown
1982 Vanagon Water Cooled (White)
1984 Vanagon Water Cooled (Blue)
1979 Scirocco (Copper color)
1980 Scirocco (Metallic Blue)
1981 Scirocco (Silver)
1980 Jetta (white)
1991 Jetta Eco-Diesel (red)
1980 Caddy Diesel (white) (2x)
1981 Caddy Diesel (2x) 

Currently have: 
1980 Caddy Diesel converted to gas (Gold/Champage) running in great shape
1981 Caddy Diesel (Beige) running in great shape just restored almost everything
1981 Scirocco - in process of being restored. looking for 1.9 NA diesel 1994-1999 Jetta / Golf to do diesel conversion in my Scirocco


----------



## trangen (Jul 24, 2011)

*More cars I forgot*

1979 Bus Air Cooled (green / white top)
1979 Bus Air Cooled (Camper model) (White/blue)
1980 Vanagon Air Cooled (Brown
1982 Vanagon Water Cooled (White)
1984 Vanagon Water Cooled (Blue)
1979 Scirocco (Copper color)
1980 Scirocco (Metallic Blue)
1981 Scirocco (Silver)
1980 Jetta (white)
1991 Jetta Eco-Diesel (red)
1980 Caddy Diesel (white) (2x)
1981 Caddy Diesel (2x) 

Oh forgot 2004 Jetta Wagon TDI, brand new from dealer, Silver

And Plus older air cooleds 1969 Bug Cal-Bug (sky blue)
Ottiger case, shot peened. reinforced 3 cyl, dual relief
1776cc
dual Dellorto carb's
040 head oversized int/exh valves dual springs
Titanium push rods
1.6 ratio Autocraft rockers
Engle FK87 cam high duration and lift
Trans tricked 4 spider gears, 4th gear overdrive from bus, it would hit 120 mph easy, speedo needle wrapped around all the way back to zero
lowered spindle disk brake from Ghia
Thunderbird header dual exhaust
Kennedy HD clutch & pressure plate with lightened fly wheel
front/rear sway bars, it cornered like 356

1970 Bug 2x stock

:wave:

Currently have: 
1980 Caddy Diesel converted to gas (Gold/Champage) running in great shape
1981 Caddy Diesel (Beige) running in great shape just restored almost everything
1981 Scirocco - in process of being restored. looking for 1.9 NA diesel 1994-1999 Jetta / Golf to do diesel conversion in my Scirocco[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anoroc (Sep 15, 2013)

*Loyalty at its finest.*

Of course not every singe one of my cars were VWs, but I must say all my favorites were! 
My very 1st car was a hand me down 87Fox. After it was totaled by a drunk driver while parked in front of my house I ended up with a nissan that we wont talk about . 
Since then I've owned a 98 GTI and recently purchased a brand new GLI Autobahn! I love this car. GLIs are gonna push GTI aside I feel. I so love this car and will always drive VW til my last day!


----------



## trangen (Jul 24, 2011)

Anoroc said:


> Of course not every singe one of my cars were VWs, but I must say all my favorites were!
> My very 1st car was a hand me down 87Fox. After it was totaled by a drunk driver while parked in front of my house I ended up with a nissan that we wont talk about .
> Since then I've owned a 98 GTI and recently purchased a brand new GLI Autobahn! I love this car. GLIs are gonna push GTI aside I feel. I so love this car and will always drive VW til my last day!


Hi, same here, we in our family didn't drive VW exclusively, but we kept coming back to he, problems and all, it was just something basic in it that you had to love and feel. 

Now I've got two Mercedes turbo diesels, 1991 E300 2.5 TD, and 1999 E300 3.2 TD Rail injection and intercooled. plus my 2 VW Caddy diesels, and the Scirocco I just got for $300 to restore
And a 2003 Toy Highlander and a 1980 Porsche 911SC slantnose turbo widebody. 


it needs and engine, I'm trying to find a good 1.9 NA diesel for it.


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

Well does anyone want to buy 2 rabbits, A Mark6 GTI and a Passat? Does that answer your question?


----------



## greenraVR6 (Mar 10, 2008)

I love vw's and have owned many different models but the latest purchase is one of America's finest - 2011 Chevy Suburban z71. Sorry VW but you have nothing that can compete with this rig


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

06 Passat value edition 2.0t
14 Passat SEL Premium TDI


----------



## bignate948 (Jan 16, 2006)

i have never not had a vw since i have been driving, of course i have had other cars but never went with out having a vw.

current and past cars
-87 scirocco current
-90 golf
-90 jetta gli current
-81 rabbit
-85 jetta diesel 
-06 gti
-98 jetta
-01 jetta 1.8t current 
-02 jetta vr6
-91 jetta gli
-98 gti vr6
-90 gti
-87 jetta 
-and i am sure there are a couple more


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

I was a Jap car owner before 2002 when I got the Passat Wagon V6.

Yes, I was upset when the cabin filled with water the week after I got the recall notice.

However, it was corrected at no cost and it's been a fun reliable car in the mean time. That VW made it right went a long way. 

It still looks great after 12 years and 120k+ miles.

The wife got a Bug Cabrio in 2007.


----------



## vwforty (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm generally interested in all cars but for some reason, VWs have a soul that I don't quite get the feeling about with other makes.

My history:

1978 Rabbit Diesel (RIP)
1982 Rabbit L (RIP)
1979 Scirroco (Sold)
1989 Crooked H Excel (Actually reliable but incredibly slow) (Traded)
1998 GTI (Traded)
2006 Jetta TDI (Current)

Hers:

2012 Subaru Outback 3.6R

Dad:

2002 Golf TDI (Sold) (I sold it to him new when i worked at a VW dealer)
2011 Jetta 2.5 SEL (Traded)
2012 Passat TDI (Current)
2006 Touareg V10 TDI (Current)


----------



## Rubberband (Sep 28, 2006)

Much too loyal myself. My grandparents drove bugs and squarebacks, and traded up every five or so years. My parents actually had a POS dasher and a rabbit D.
Since 88' I have had roccos, busses, jettas, rabbits, audi's, even a cabrio and NB for the wife and now a corrado VR for me.......FINALLY!
I did cheat a bit when my wife asked me to sell her NB and build her a miata. Still feel like crap for that. While the miata is a cool conversation pc, and doesnt really break, nothing compares to vw engineering....through the good and bad of vw ownership, I wouldnt change a thing.:thumbup:


----------



## pmcrock (Jun 14, 2013)

feels_road said:


> I am not blindly loyal, _per se._ I have owned a Renault and Subarus, for example - but also a late 60's bus. I like VWs because they fit me very well, have good ergonomics and interiors, and have a great balance between a sporty and comfortable suspension (i.e., unexpectedly great handling).
> 
> Since this is one of those threads that VWoA reads, here are some suggestions:
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Bought our first VW (2012 Golf 2.5L) a year ago and I love it, but it's my wife's car and I need AWD for mine and the Tiguan's too small and the Touareg too expensive and so will likely replace my '03 Forester with another one ('14 or '15) or maybe an Outback. I've heard VW MIGHT be coming out with essentially an AWD version of the JSW possibly in late 2014. I'd love to wait for it and throw that into the mix, but they better improve the rear legroom and better not come up with some trendy scooped design that destroys rear visibility. I've also heard the 2.5L engine won't be an option with it which is too bad, as I'm a bit leery of turbos, but nevertheless want to wait until I can check it out before pulling the trigger on a new Subaru.


----------



## Bubble Block (Sep 19, 2009)

I have owned over 10 VW's since I started driving. My current build has slightly under $10k invested into (Mk1 Scirocco) and I am not even close to finish buying parts. My gf has owned 3 VWs (got her first car while we were together); any friend who asks me for advice on buying a car (Automotive background) ends up buying and owning several VW’s. If I see VW that looks “worked” or modded in anyway both the driver and myself always seem to give one another respect for driving a VW. There will always be a VW in my life, if not several.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

I guess you could say I'm pretty loyal since I've owned VWs since 1989  Before that I have owned a Subaru, Honda civic, 3 Triumph spitfires, Saab 900 and a 1972 BMW 2002. The 2002 was my last non-VW car, which was totaled after getting rear ended by a GMC truck. I only had $1,000 to spend and needed something economical so I bought a 1982 Jetta Diesel. That thing was awesome and still miss that car now. 
VWs I have had and loved them all:

1982 Jetta diesel 5SM
1995 Jetta GLX 5SM
1998 8v GTI 5SM
2008 Rabbit 5SM
2010 GTI 6SM-my current car.
2011 Jetta Sportwagon TDI 6SM-wife's current car.

My wife is loving VWs too. She has always liked air cooled beetles, but fell in love the Jetta Sportswagon. She had a 2001 Honda civic ex that she bought new before that and she hated that car. It was falling apart and drove like a tin can. The engine died at 145k and it was a well maintained car and not abused at all. She loves the Jetta and the only thing that has been replaced at 65k is tires. She is still riding on the original brakes. 
For me-I just love how VWs drive. They are fun and practical at the same time. I plan on keeping my GTI for a very long time :beer:


----------



## Wagon05 (Feb 7, 2005)

HAVE been very loyal:
1985 Scirocco
1994 Jetta 
1998 B5 Passat 1.8
2002 B5.5 Passat 1.8
2005 B5.5 Passat Wagon 1.8
2008 B6 Passat Wagon 2.0
2012 B7 Passat 2.5 (current) 
My wife has had:
2008 Bettle Convertible 
2010 Tiguan 2.0
2013 Tiguan 2.0 4Motion (current) 

Unless VW introduces a Passat Wagon or Revamped (larger) Sportwagon/AllTrack by next November(lease up on Passat ) I will get a Subaru Outback. VW does not have a decent wagon or cross over / utility. The Tiguan is too small (OK for my wife) and the Toureg is not worth the money. They need a larger vehicle in the 25-32k range - period.


----------



## Rado-VR6 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm loyal in the way that I decided to buy another VW after my Corrado went up in flames while i was driving it, some say im stupid, I say I'm obsessed


----------



## trangen (Jul 24, 2011)

*Subaru Outback*

I think you should get Subaru Outback, they are essentially water cooled VW Boxers, and BULLET PROOF with cult following, you will not experience the maintenance issues like with VW. 

I'm actually look for smaller Subaru Brat, remember them, small little cute things like a VW Caddy


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

Im 22, had 5 cars. 1 ford escort beater, 4 volkswagens. Currently 2 running mk4s, 1 project mk3 and a mk4 shell in the driveway. I buy em but never sell em :screwy:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I grew up in a 1957 Oval Window as a little kid in the 60s. I owned several air-cooled Beetles in the late 70s and into the mid-80s. I left VW for awhile but returned in 2000, this time to "modern" water-cooled VWs, including a Golf, a Passat, and 2 New Beetles. I'm a Beetle guy first and foremost, and find water-cooled Beetles far more to my liking than the old air-cooled models.

I've reached the point of no return and will never own another car that doesn't carry a VW badge. I'd be quite upset if VW ever kills the Bug again, but if they did, I'd simply switch to another model. Probably a Golf or GTI.


----------



## Rado-VR6 (Aug 13, 2010)

trangen said:


> I think you should get Subaru Outback, they are essentially water cooled VW Boxers, and BULLET PROOF with cult following, you will not experience the maintenance issues like with VW.
> 
> I'm actually look for smaller Subaru Brat, remember them, small little cute things like a VW Caddy


My friend spun a bearing with less than 200xxxkms on his 02 WRX last year. their great engines but I wouldn't go so far to say their bullet proof. I can think of many engines I would take over a boxer, although I would also take a boxer over many other engines aswell lol


----------



## Autoban (Dec 22, 2011)

Current Cars:
2010 Touareg
2009 Beetle Convertible
2004 Golf
1986 911 Carrera Convertible (AKA Super Super Beetle)

Past Cars:
2002 Eurovan
1993 Eurovan
1993 Cabriolet
1987 Golf
1980 Vanagon
1973 Super Beetle
1971 Beetle
1970 Beetle
1970 Camper Van


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

Previously owned a MKIV Jetta, currently driving a MKV Passat. I may consider upgrading to a MKVII Golf/GTI IF the warranty became 4yr/50K miles. The current 36K warranty is just not enough to warrant my consumer confidence in the product. Throw out the free maintenance and give us (the consumers) a longer warranty.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

I fed me and my family for 20 years because of VW


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

1964 Beetle 
1989 Fox GL
1989 GTI 1.8 8v
1992 GTI 1.8 8V
1993 Passat GLS VR6
1994 or 1995 Golf CL
1997 GTI 2.0
2000 Golf TDI
2001 Golf 2.0
2002 GTI 1.8T
2009 Jetta 2.0T
2013 Golf TDI Wolfsburg Edition

:wave:


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Between my Mother and I......
1961 Karmann Ghia Coupe
1975 Passat LS Wagon (gone to VW heaven)
2006 Golf 1.9 TDI Comfortline
2008 Jetta 2.0 FSI Comfortline

Mum's first cousin has.....
2010 Tiguan 2.0 TDI

Mum's best friend/work colleagues have....
2008 Polo 1.4 Match
2010 Golf 2.0 TDI Comfortline

-I am in two VW Clubs locally to me. 
-Have a large VW memorabilia collection comprising model cars, brochures, magazines etc
-Have been to Wolfsburg to visit VW HQ, Dresden to visit Phaeton factory, Hamburg to visit http://www.prototyp-hamburg.de/ and Stuttgart to visit Porsche museum.
-Saw VW win a World Rally Championship round in Australia.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

2 generations:

Mom and Dad:
64 Beetle
(70s Datsun)
81 Vanagon
85 Jetta
(92 Duragno)
04 Passat

Me:
84 Jetta (1st car)
99 Passat (1st new car)
(Future mk7 GTI PP or MQB A3 Quattro)


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm a Europhile when it comes to cars, and VW's have been the most sensible way for me to indulge... bought my first, a 2002 Jetta, when I was 24 and have been with the brand since. 

2002 Jetta GLS
2002 Passat GLS
2011 Tiguan SEL

Bought the Jetta new in fall of '01, my first (and only) brand new vehicle. It was totaled when about 3 1/2 years old and I found a Passat of exactly the same age, sale options, same colors and only about $2000 more than the insurance company gave me for my Jetta so I made the step up. Ended up keeping the Passat about 7 years, mostly due to my wife going back to grad school. We bought the Tiguan as a year old CPO last year when the Passat needed more work done than the car was worth. We considered leaving VW, because we weren't fans of the Americanized, too big Passat. We looked at used A4's and some new non-Euro models. We went to look again at the Passat and decided to check out the Tiguan, too. And it was the perfect size, we liked the handling, would work w/ future kids, etc. Then a few days later, I happened upon an almost too good to be true deal on a year old SEL for $10k less than new in the exact colors we wanted.

I have to be honest and say that the thing most likely to chase me from the brand has been the consistently awful dealer service experience. I live in Chicago, and have tried 4-5 different dealers over the past 12 years, with almost across the board awfulness. With the wife soon to finally bring in a paycheck again, and Alfa Romeo (finally! finally?) returning to our shores, I'm not sure our next vehicle will be a VW. If not an alfa, then perhaps step up to BMW or Audi next time...


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Learned to drive in dads 1962 red BUG
Looks like I was bitten by the bug early on and have owned every generation of Golf and or GTI
From the MKI to the MKVI. Looking forward to the MKVII Golf or GTI. Must be a two door. :heart:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I have always been around VW's thoughout my life 

when I was born my dad owned a '59 Bug

other VW's my dad has owned : 
'59 Bus, '70 Bus, '73 Camper Bus, '76 Camper Bus, '69 Käfer : 1300cc with swing alxe, '83 vanagon, '85 Vanagon 
& currently owns a '67 Bus 

Vw's I have owned :

'56 oval window Käfer, imported this back to the U.S. after driving it in Germany for 3 years 

'77 Rabbit

'81 Rabbit

'82 Rabbit

'80 Rabbit pickup/Caddy

'89 Jetta WOB, Canadian Spec. built in Germany

'88 Scirocco 16v (Silver purchased 2000)
'88 Scirocco 16v (Red purchased 2002)
'88 Scirocco 16v (Red purchased 2003)
'83 Scirocco WOB (Silver purchased 2005)

current :

'88 Scirocco 16v (Silver purchased 2007)
'78 Scirocco (Pearl/Gold purchased 2011)

other family members that own VW's :

brother : 2001 Jetta 2.0

sister : 2008 Jetta 2.5

Answer Very Loyal


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Rockerchick said:


> VW for us is really a lifestyle. We've been around them, we drive them, we love them.


I forget the '81 Rabbit Pickup/Caddy

Also my brother owned 3 Sciroccos : '79, '82, '86 (8v)

Last 3 trips to Germany included a stop at Autostadt ('04), Volkswagen Automobile Museum (3 different visits '04, '11, '12) and the Phaeton Plant ('12)


----------



## enkil (Nov 3, 2013)

This is my first ever VW


----------



## Brianthelion (Nov 6, 2013)

Just bought my first v dub a month ago, love it hella lot for than my mitsu, absolutely no complaints about vw, i even like how it tells ya u have a light bulb out lol. Saved me from a ticket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15degree_V (Dec 28, 2001)

Pretty loyal. I've had,

88 Jetta 8v
99 Jetta gls vr6
01 Jetta gls 1.8t
12 GTI


----------



## 30th_edition (Jan 29, 2011)

69 bug
68bug
73 type 3
87 GTI
2007 Passat 4 motion
2006 GTI
2013 Tiguan

in order


----------



## 5ABI VT (Nov 9, 2013)

My 01 Passat is the first VW ive personally owned. Im not very brand loyal to any company but I must say even for an older vehicle and for what I paid i am very very impressed so far ! So much so that Im going to relist it and possibly move up into a newer Jetta (06/7+)


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Hrm, lets see...I was almost born in and brought home from the hospital in a 71 Super Beetle 

VW's I've had in the past

63 bug
65 bug
67 Kombi
69 bug
71 Karman Ghia
78 Westfalia Camper Bus
87 Jetta GLI
90 Jetta GLI
12 GTI

Current flock
88 Scirocco 16v 
92 Corrado g60 stage 3+
93 Corrado SLC
03 Audi Allroad

I have no idea how many of my friends cars I've helped put together or repair over the years...can't see me driving anything else..ever


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

Pretty loyal...
Past:
1990 Jetta
1997 GTI VR6
2001 Cabrio
2003 Jetta 1.8t

Present
2004 R32
2013 Tiguan R-line


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

I would say quite a bit. 

In the Driveway
13 CC
08 Passat Wagon
90 Corrado 16VT

and I have been in the VW business my whole life

Started as a VW Tech then VW parts then VW Parts Manager..... Now VW Parts Company 

VW is what we do http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

^:thumbup:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Chunk329 said:


> As far as I could remember I always wanted a gti, I decided hey I wanna work on Volkswagens. And now I'm at a dealership loving it and enjoying all the v dub goodies  :thumbup:


Sounds alot like me


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Grew up in a mopar family. Then we lived in Germany from the mid to late 80s. For some reason I was infatuated by the MKII GTI. Moved back to the states and our family went the way of the Mustang. I owned a couple modified Mustangs, but in 2000 I was shopping for a new car for a reliable daily and test drove a brand new 2.0 ABA GTI. Slow but loved it. Dad said no because "Volkswagens aren't good cars" and ended up with a 2000 ZX3 instead. I was in college at the time and he was buying, so it really wasn't up to me. That car had at least nine recalls and required a partial transition rebuild with less than 100 miles in it. How ironic. 

Fast forward to 2007. Wife has been working for a VW dealer and I needed a car. They just so happened to have a fresh Rabbit in the showroom that ended up being mine. So after 20+ years of secretly loving these cars I FINALLY get one for myself. Since then I have owned three others...89 Wolfsburg Jetta, 04.5 Passat wagon, and my wife now has a Tiguan.


----------



## OldBlue62 (Nov 17, 2013)

Even though my current "toy" is a 1976 Triumph Spitfire, add me to the loyalty family.

CURRENT
2013 Beetle 'Vert 2.5/Auto w/ Tech (Wife's new car, picked it up 11/16/13)
2011 Golf TDI w/DSG (My current DD)
2005 New Beetle Convertible 2.0/Manual (Daughter's car)

GONE
2005 Jetta 2.0/Auto
2003 New Beetle 2.0/Manual
2002 New Beetle 2.0/Manual
1972 Beetle
1970 Beetle (x3)
1968 Beetle
1966 Beetle
1962 Beetle (x2)
1967 Type 3 Fastback
1969 KG

Yeah, I've had a few VWs.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2/28/14 EDIT

Well, the lists have changed.

CURRENT
2013 Passat SE 2.5/Auto (my new DD, picked up 2/15/14)
2013 Beetle 'Vert 2.5/Auto w/ Tech (Wife's new car, picked it up 11/16/13)
2005 New Beetle Convertible 2.0/Manual (Daughter's car)

GONE
2011 Golf TDI w/DSG
2005 Jetta 2.0/Auto
2003 New Beetle 2.0/Manual
2002 New Beetle 2.0/Manual
1972 Beetle
1970 Beetle (x3)
1968 Beetle
1966 Beetle
1962 Beetle (x2)
1967 Type 3 Fastback
1969 KG


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I currently have 8 VW's of my own and 1 more that she drives. It's hard to keep them all running and registered. Plus store 9 cars on the property. I actually only have 8 on the property ATM.

From the most recent:

*2013 Golf R* - Current daily beater POS
*2012 Tiguan* - Her POS
*2003 GTi 20th anniversary* - My baby
*1991 Jetta coupe* - ABA swap project
*1987 GTi *- VR6 swap 
*1985 Jetta GL*
*1983 Jetta Deluxe* - Mars Red
*1980 Rabbit C *- Mountain Green
*1966 Beetle* - My 1st car

Past VW's:
2001 Passat - Hers
2007 Passat - Hers

My two little brothers also drive VW's:
1991 Golf 
1987 Golf GT - VR6 swap

edit: 
forgot about this..
1985 Golf GL - I beat up for a few years


----------



## ocramida (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't understand how you can call an R a POS.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

ocramida said:


> Don't understand how you can call an R a POS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Idk either. The best part about having the R is when you don't drive it for a week or so and then.. Get in it.. Imo


----------



## vwfansince4 (Feb 25, 2007)

ocramida said:


> So far so good. Really love the overall feel of the R. Mazdas were always good reliable and fun to drive but theres something about the vw that feels more complete compared to the Mazda. Not sure what it is. I'm leasing my R because i'm still a little leery about long term reliability. I'd love to keep it beyond the lease but would hate to deal with expensive issues. Honestly though the car feels so well-put together i cant imagine what issues would surface. Maybe the whole vw quality concern is a myth and no worse than other makes?


On the reliability question, I've personally had very little trouble relative to problems I've read or heard over the years. What I can offer up about the R is I've owned my '04 R32 since '06, from 18k to 79k mi's currently. Stock drive-train, except the flapper mod. I refreshed all suspension bits last Dec b/c the stock set-up was getting flabby. Luckily 2 problems that occurred w/ it (temp sensor, and battery) happened under warranty. The Haldex control module gave out last winter rendering the car fwd and an O2 sensor around same time. If your R fares the same, I'd find it hard to complain. 

In 18 yrs of driving I've only owned VAG cars.

Past:

'81 Rabbit
'86 Golf
'92 GTI 16v
'98 GTI VR6 (this was the point that my now wife gave up Honda's for VW. The 16v didn't do it, but the VR did its magic)
'01 GTI VR6 (hers)
'08 Touareg V6 (hers)

Current:

'79 Rabbit (s/c'd ABA)
'04 Jetta (2.0)
'04 R32
'10 S4 (was hers, now mine *que the evil laughter*)
'13 Q7 (hers)

As for request to VW? If you want me to buy a VW and not an Audi, put the 3.0T motor in an AWD Jetta and you got me back. 

:beer:

Ryan


----------



## mk4izzymonster (Nov 22, 2013)

Pretty loyal. I have an 04 Golf, my uncle has a Tiguan now but has had many other VWs, and my other uncle has been working for Audi/Volkswagen for as long as I can remember. That, plus I have the logo tattooed on me.


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

Already have an 06 Touareg V8 for the wife and a 98 Jetta VR6 for me in the garage.....

.....thinking of trading my 09 Mazda6 for a 4motion Passat wagon.


----------



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

pretty loyal, I've had 6 mkIII's. First car was a Volkswagen. Loved it ever since.


----------



## Kansas Slim (Nov 16, 2009)

First car that I bought for myself (not driving the parents extras): '77? 2dr gas Rabbit

In the drive:
2000 VR6 Jetta (daily driver)
'12 Passat SE w/ sun & nav (the Mrs' ride)
'06 New Beetle (daughter's car)

I know the 2.5 is a source of heartache for many (lack of performance, low mpg), but I can squeeze 32 on the highway out of the Passat (75 mph, with math, not displayed) and so far both the Passat at 39K and the Beetle have had no trouble. Admittedly, we only have put a couple grand on the Beetle so far.

Contemplating replacing the VR6 with a better mpg car and have looked at the Wolfsburg Jetta 2.0T, but not sure I want another 4 dr. I'd settle for a 2.5 in the Golf probably, but would rather go with a 6 spd. Have a current opportunity for a 2013 Golf R, but it doesn't do any better on gas & I'd have a car payment to boot. So...maybe GTI?

But I digress...


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd go with a GTI or a GLI, just because of the sportier suspension tuning versus the "normal" variants of the Golf/Jetta.......


----------

